# A stall on a local market



## jayneandtony (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi can anyone help me please. I would like a stall on a local market near me which is only once a week. Would i have to declare any earnings to the social over here or the tax office. I have been told that i can earn up to 19500 euros before i pay tax. So any information would be helpfull.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes you can earn 19.500 each before tax, but if you intend to make this market stall a regular business you really should declare any earnings from it in your tax returns each year.
If you are pensioners and just doing this for a bit of a hobby I don't think you need to register with social.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Yes you can earn 19.500 each before tax, but if you intend to make this market stall a regular business you really should declare any earnings from it in your tax returns each year.
> If you are pensioners and just doing this for a bit of a hobby I don't think you need to register with social.


I would at least ask an accountant because people are envious and can create
unnecessary problems


----------



## annjed (Jul 21, 2014)

I have been in touch with the CTO and the Social as my husband has a market stall twice a week been told no need to declare. But as said above be warned people do get jealous and if you doing better than them or selling something similiar they can get nasty over here, even though its a free for all market. At the end of the day we all need the extra cash all in the same boat and we should be helping each other. Go for it and good luck.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

annjed said:


> I have been in touch with the CTO and the Social as my husband has a market stall twice a week been told no need to declare. But as said above be warned people do get jealous and if you doing better than them or selling something similiar they can get nasty over here, even though its a free for all market. At the end of the day we all need the extra cash all in the same boat and we should be helping each other. Go for it and good luck.


If people get envious and think you sell to much they can hint the VAT authorities and they will launch an investigation about your business and if you should be registered for VAT. If they do, your book keeping must be up to date so you can prove what your turnover is, month by month


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Just in case,talk with local attorney,accouter and ask local autorites


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

We are also want to do a market when we come over. I do markets here and I really enjoy doing them . Is there any gaps in markets that I could sell that no-one else does, please message me if you know something that is needed over there.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

lynn65 said:


> We are also want to do a market when we come over. I do markets here and I really enjoy doing them . Is there any gaps in markets that I could sell that no-one else does, please message me if you know something that is needed over there.


Most things are sold here but to many times very high prices. Things that cost 15 pounds per kilo in UK can cost 100 € here. Without real reason


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't understand your reply Baywatch sorry. I was thinking of certain items, clothing accessories. Janet


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

lynn65 said:


> Don't understand your reply Baywatch sorry. I was thinking of certain items, clothing accessories. Janet


What I meant is that you can find almost everything you want on the market, especially the "expat" ones. But it is normally very high priced if it is import, compared to UK f.ex.


----------



## lynn65 (Apr 16, 2014)

Right with you now, my husband is laughing at me, thank you


----------

